# Rust on canning jars



## jim/se kansas (May 10, 2002)

How would you get rust from around the top threads of canning jars? I was given some old canning jars that have rusty lids and rings. Thanks for the help. Jim


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

might soak them in strong bleach water quite awhile then wash them in hot dishwater apply jist as much "elbow grease" as needed..;-)


----------



## Stephen in SOKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I've had fairly good success with "Barkeeper's Friend" and a stiff brush. Make a paste as too much water seems to dilute the action of the powder. BTW, Barkeeper's Friend is available @ Walmart.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

CLR. Removes calcium, lime, and rust. Just a quick dip in that stuff and it melts right off.

Save your elbow grease for other things.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

gone-a-milkin said:


> CLR. Removes calcium, lime, and rust. Just a quick dip in that stuff and it melts right off.
> 
> Save your elbow grease for other things.


there ya go.. forgot alla bout that stuff..:bow:


----------



## RuralSerenity (Jul 6, 2009)

I have had luck using the Magic Erasers too


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

Good ol' baking soda if you don't want to go the CLR chemical route.


----------



## River Rest (Aug 23, 2005)

Try soaking in hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## daddio (Sep 8, 2005)

Might try those Mr. Clean white things. They took rust off the side of my horse trailer.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

you can buy a rust remover..for the glass...would toss the rings and lids and buy new..


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Is it really a rust build up or is it merely rust staining?


----------



## jlxian (Feb 14, 2005)

I've used Brillo pads on jars and had good luck getting rust off of the rims. But I'm thinking baking soda and/or one of those Mr Clean erasers would be a better choice.


----------

